# Pilgrim's Progress in Modern English



## JM (Jul 16, 2009)

Any thoughts on this modern English copy of the Pilgrim's Progress?

Amazon.com: The Pilgrim's Progress in Modern English (Pure Gold Classic) (Pure Gold Classics): John Bunyan, L. Edward Hazelbaker: Books


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 16, 2009)

I've never read that edition. But, we sold boatloads of them when I worked at Lifeway.


----------



## christiana (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, Lifeway is definitely a store that carries the lightest of 'christian fare' is it not? I can never find anything of great value there and go there only to buy greeting cards.

About Pilgrim's Progress I am presently listening to it on CD as read by Max McLean and it is truly great! I'm on the second of five CDs.

For reading I always preferred the classic edition with scripture references.
I think there is an edition for children that some think is very good as well.

This one: Amazon.com: The Pilgrim's Progress (Deluxe Christian Classics): John Bunyan: Books


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, I think most people can make do without it being modernized. It may take more effort for some though.


----------



## dbroyles (Jul 16, 2009)

Part of the fun of going through Pilgrim's Progress is reading the traditional wording.


----------



## JM (Jul 16, 2009)

christiana said:


> About Pilgrim's Progress I am presently listening to it on CD as read by Max McLean and it is truly great! I'm on the second of five CDs.



A good, free copy for those interested:
Pilgrim's Progress by John Bunyan in mp3 audio

Map of Pilgrim's Progress


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey I have read that particular modern English edition. I think that it is lacking. 
I preferred when I first read it in the old almost archaic type English which I feel was more precise. If I did know exactly what the word meant I would look it up. I learned much that way. In the end reading the original version was more profitable.


----------



## JM (Jul 16, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> Hey I have read that particular modern English edition. I think that it is lacking.
> I preferred when I first read it in the old almost archaic type English which I feel was more precise. If I did know exactly what the word meant I would look it up. I learned much that way. In the end reading the original version was more profitable.



I've only read it in the original and thought I might pick up a new version until I remember this one: 
Amazon.com: The Pilgrim's Progress [LARGE PRINT]: John Bunyan: Books

This was on my list for a while and I forgot about it...


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 16, 2009)

JM said:


> Grillsy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I have read that particular modern English edition. I think that it is lacking.
> ...




Yes, I know that version. I forgot about it too. Wish I could fit it in the budget right now.
That is supposed to be the edition to get. If I am not mistaken it contains some more of Bunyan's writings in addition to _Pilgrim's Progress_.


----------



## Titus35 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Excellent Edition of Bunyan's Classic*

Yes! This edition of Pilgrim's Progress is PURE GOLD. It's contents include (along with "Pilrim's Progress") "A Preface" and "Memoirs of John Bunyan" both by John S. Roberts, along Bunyan's other works: "The Holy War" (a classic in it's own right), "Grace Abounding to the Chief of Sinners", "Christian Behaviour Being the Fruits of True Christianity", "The Barren Fig Tree", "The Water of Life"...plus "Mr. Bunyan's Last Sermon", plus "A Relation of the Imprisonment of Mr. John Bunyan" and "Bunyan's Dying Sayings"! It is a large book and has 860 pages of "pure gold from Bunyan." Another nice feature (at least for me) is that the print is large enough with "Pilgrim's Progress" and "The Holy War" that I can read it wihtout my glasses on! Unfortunately, it does not include the many scripture references that other editions have (it has a few select ones in the foot-notes), but it's few devotional footnotes are very helpful where they appear. Oh yeah, it has a raised antique cover which is really nice, and it includes several illustrations...and even a large very sturdy Bible ribbon to hold your place  In my opinion, it is a beautiful book, inside and outside. It is heavy. Highly recommended. It sits on my nightstand beside my bed.


----------



## JM (Jul 17, 2009)

Any thoughts on the 3 vol. set of "The Works of John Bunyan" published by Banner of Truth?

Where can I find them at a good price?


----------



## JM (Jul 18, 2009)

Once every few weeks the kids and I head over to the local used bookstore and today while browsing I found a large print hardcover edition of Pilgrim’s Progress that had never been opened. The price was $7.99 so I scooped it up. The binding is tight, brand new tight, the pages clean and it even has a ribbon marker. What I like most about this bookstore is the collection of theology works it has, they purchased a few small book collections from ministers and one large collection that contained everything from Greek to Hebrew interlinear texts and Jewish commentaries on the Old Testament in Hebrew. It’s an awesome bookstore.

When I went to pay for the small stack we collected he charged us $5.99 for the whole pile that included the kids books and my new Pilgrim’s Progress.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jul 18, 2009)

JM said:


> Grillsy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I have read that particular modern English edition. I think that it is lacking.
> ...





how come no one recommended this edition when I asked about pilgrims progress. 

meanies...


----------

